# emerge ati-drivers problem with pci_find_slot?

## Delta-9

hi, i am still quite new to gentoo and this is my second install, i had a few problems with my 2007 install and thought i would give 2008 a go! it all went well untill i got to configuring xorg. when i run X configure it complains  about "Missing Output Drivers" so i thought ok, ill install ati drivers for my 9200 mobility radeon but they wont emerge! 

i get 

```
(chroot) ubuntu / # emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r8

 * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.501.ebuild, line   83:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.501.ebuild, line   83:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} requires support for pci_find_slot."

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.501 requires support for pci_find_slot.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

i have been searching for days and i cant really find anything!

im using genkernel and my kernel version is 2.6.24 r8

can anyone shed any light on this? any help would be much appreciated!

thank you in advance

tom

----------

## Sadako

"pci_find_slot" is a depreciated kernel config option which is disabled by default, however for a radeon 9200 (mobility or otherwise) you would be better off with the open source drivers (xf86-video-ati) rather than the binary ati-drivers packages, as support for the 9250 and earlier were dropped from the binary drivers some time ago (also, the open source drivers are just as good for these cards, and a whole lot less hassle too).

Just make sure you have VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in /etc/make.conf, then `emerge -1uDN mesa xorg-server` should pull in the drivers you need.

----------

## Delta-9

thanks for the reply, im just having a go now! will i still be able to use compiz with this option?

tom

----------

## Sadako

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> thanks for the reply, im just having a go now! will i still be able to use compiz with this option?
> 
> tom

 You should be, yes, aiglx & co work fine on my radeon 9250 agp card.

I can give you a hand with your xorg.conf when you're ready.

----------

## Delta-9

that would be great, thanks! im still only on 10 of 16, taking ages to emerge lol

should i configure xorg.conf manually insted of using X -configure, xorgcfg or xorgconfig?

silly question but can i use links to access this forum and reply? is it easy, if i can? ubuntu live cd takes about 10mins to boot!

----------

## Delta-9

yeeey, everything is working! i just ran Xorg-configure and it was all good!

problems with compiz-fusion tho! guess i need to start a new thread!

thank you for al your help!

----------

